# HD 6850 not detected?



## vinayan (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,

I assembled a PC for the very first time yesterday..it is starting normally and i have installed Windows 7 Ultimate edition..but it is not recognizing my Sapphire HD6850 card..i can see the card's fan spinning after powering on the system..i used a 6 PIN cable from my psu to connect the card(not the cable from the box)..anything i am missing here?


----------



## Neuron (Mar 14, 2011)

^Tried installing the drivers?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 14, 2011)

vinayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I assembled a PC for the very first time yesterday..it is starting normally and i have installed Windows 7 Ultimate edition..but it is not recognizing my Sapphire HD6850 card..i can see the card's fan spinning after powering on the system..i used a 6 PIN cable from my psu to connect the card(not the cable from the box)..anything i am missing here?





(not a pro in this field) but

did u connect both power cables to ur gfx card?

did u change to PEG /PCI in bios ?

Are u sure ur SMPS is capable of powering  HD 6850 ?


----------



## asingh (Mar 14, 2011)

vinayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I assembled a PC for the very first time yesterday..it is starting normally and i have installed Windows 7 Ultimate edition..but it is not recognizing my Sapphire HD6850 card..i can see the card's fan spinning after powering on the system..i used a 6 PIN cable from my psu to connect the card(not the cable from the box)..anything i am missing here?



I think the GPU would need two power connectors connected. Which PSU you have..? Are you able to get beyond the BIOS, how was the OS installed if the GPU is not recognized.


----------



## vinayan (Mar 14, 2011)

i only connected one six pin power cable from my PSU..i remember my box had two connectors but i couldn't find adapters to connect to my PSU ..am i doing horribly wrong here? I have connected the monitor(ST2220M) to the GPU through a DVI cable..

is there any pics on how to connect it? would be really helpful..

system config-Amd Athlon II x4 635, MSI 880GMA-E45,Dell ST2220M,FSP Saga II 500W, Seagate 500 GB Sata


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 14, 2011)

vinayan said:


> i only connected one six pin power cable from my PSU..i remember my box had two connectors but i couldn't find adapters to connect to my PSU ..am i doing horribly wrong here? I have connected the monitor(ST2220M) to the GPU through a DVI cable..
> 
> is there any pics on how to connect it? would be really helpful..
> 
> system config-Amd Athlon II x4 635, MSI 880GMA-E45,Dell ST2220M,FSP Saga II 500W, Seagate 500 GB Sata



u have to conneect 2 x power pin here[ur SMPS should have 2x pci power cable

*images.tweaktown.com/content/3/6/3655_07.jpg

*www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/pcie6.jpg


----------



## vinayan (Mar 14, 2011)

these are the accessories from the box..are u speaking about the two cables on the left of picture?


----------



## asingh (Mar 14, 2011)

^^
Yes take one of those long cable on the left. Plug it to a molex and the other side to the 2nd 6 PIN connector on your GPU.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 14, 2011)

doesn't 6850 require a single power connector only?
then why should it need a molex converter?


----------



## asingh (Mar 14, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> doesn't 6850 require a single power connector only?
> then why should it need a molex converter?



Actually you are correct, my bad.


----------



## vinayan (Mar 14, 2011)

i will check using the cable that came with the box today evening..since i am getting display out of GPU, does it mean that it is working in some way? by the way, i checked the windows 7 system rating yesterday and it showed score of 1/10 for graphics...


----------



## asingh (Mar 14, 2011)

^^
Wait a minute. You were saying it is not recognized. How are you able to get a display and scores if the GPU was not realized. What drivers have you installed..?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 14, 2011)

vinayan said:


> i will check using the cable that came with the box today evening..since i am getting display out of GPU, does it mean that it is working in some way? by the way, i checked the windows 7 system rating yesterday and it showed score of 1/10 for graphics...




use gpu-z and play some games 

window 7 reported 1/10 for me also when i replaced my old nvdia card to ati , i  reinstalled the os and it is saying  7.0 in graphics , 7.0 gaming graphic

i am sure some 1 will tell u some other alternative than os reinstall 

[mayb try uninstall all previous driver [with driver sweeper] then install fressh ATI driver


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 14, 2011)

can this be a Improper driver installation problem?
'cause 1/10 in win7 rating is just too low

did you remove your previous driver using driversweeper and installed the latest WHQL Catalyst driver?

edit
didn't see rajesh and asingh's post


----------



## vinayan (Mar 14, 2011)

I ran the autorun setup that came with the sapphire GPU CD..it installed something like ATI Catalyst..i didn't see any device detected message..this is a fresh OS installation on a brand new pc comonents..

what is the correct way of installing a driver? i am a newbie in Windows 7..in XP it is like 'update driver' after a device is detected..


----------



## asingh (Mar 14, 2011)

Mmm...ok.

Do this. Download GPU-Z, and post the screenshot here.


----------



## vinayan (Mar 16, 2011)

hi guys..everything is working now..the problem was weirdest of the weirdest..I was short of a sata cable while assembling..so i had connected my old sony dvd drive(IDE) to install windows..due to some strange reasons, it did not take all the files from the sapphire installation cd and the setup ran in 3 minutes..today i connected my new lg 22 sata drive and the same installation took close to 10 minutes and everything is good..the Windows rating is now 7..

@asingh -  i ran gpuz before doing all this and to my relief it detected ATI68xxx device 

no new games with me to test the card..i ran an old FIFA 2004 and it really stunned me even with its 7 year old graphics..i can't imagine what it is in latest games..thanks guys for instructions..


----------



## rokey_4u (Mar 16, 2011)

after proper power connection then check your bios setting. PCI/VGA....etc.


----------



## Joker (Mar 16, 2011)

rokey_4u said:


> after proper power connection then check your bios setting. PCI/VGA....etc.


the OP has fixed his problem.


----------

